# Doge



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

she thinks she is a cat.









oh excuse me did you want a picture of Knight TOO DAMN BAD ALL HAIL LUCY









And a silly painting I did of her for good measure.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a pretty dog! Always having fun! Haha. Such excitement! Also, that is a very good painting. You are very talented!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute dog what kind is he?


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Cute dog what kind is he?


cattle dog x bichon.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow what a mix.


----------

